# Hey all Tragedy has struck



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

On last Friday I left Brookings SD to go back home to Southeastern NE to do some coyote hunting. On the way white smoke came out of the Jeep and when i stopped flames were coming up over the rear bumper. My .223 and shotgun were in the Jeep along with my mouth calls and my electronic call and all my hunting clothes. I had full coverage but insurance said they would only cover $200 worth of contents so in other words i'm screwed. Its a sad day in my hunting history


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

that really sucks. sorry to hear about that.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

That does suck, but at least you are ok! Your home owners insurance would be what would cover your hunting equip minus your deductible. Not sure if you have a home owners or renters policy but that would be the ticket.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Oh man, what a hassle that must be. I hope you are able to get everything replaced to your standards.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh ... I duinno what I'd do if my guns where caught in a carfire. Sorry to hear that. So do you know what caused the fire?


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

yeah i have homeowners but i'm still fighting them. We found that the plug on the rear differential came out and oil must have heated up and started on fire and burned up everything else.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I read the title, and was sure that someone had died tragically. It's just stuff. Whether the insurance covers it or not matters little. You will get it all replacedd, one way or another. Be glad that you and yours are OK.


----------



## captdave (Apr 19, 2007)

If you are a NRA member you have a payed plan through the NRA. You do have to sign up for it. It is $1000.00 for loss of firearms. If you need more they can assist you. Anyone that owns guns needs to be a member of the NRA. You help preserve the right to hunt and own firearms. Lets work together. Instead of harsh criticism and name calling. This forum is to help not hurt.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

captdave, your post contains 56 words. The mistakes in capitalization, spelling, punctuation, grammar and so on total 19, better than one mistake per three words. Did you consciously post these mistakes or does your butchery of the English language just come naturally?

Why does this matter? Too often, anti-hunting zealots and gun-control crusaders attempt to portray hunters and gun owners as inbred, illiterate ********. I won't hazard a guess at your lineage nor the color of the part of your anatomy that separates your head from your shoulders. But after reading your post, I'd feel safe in saying your level of literacy hovers about two notches below that of a second grader.

Please, for the sake of retaining the collective self respect of the fraternity of hunters and gun owners, try to do just a little bit better, and not embarrass the rest of us.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

captdave
As our little northern brother kindly pointed out, you really must stop contributing to _Global Embarrassment_. :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

All right guys lets drop it right now.

Saskcoyote makes a great point by suggesting that people proofread and take care when posting so comments are understandable and proper. A reminder to all to use constructive criticism.

Captdave: You have been posting good things on here. Don't get discouraged just take your time.

Sodakhunter13: *NO name calling on the forums*. You have been warned. Don't let it happen again. (Your post was deleted due to the language in it).

All right guys I am still in the hospital while my wife is recovering from the C section operation. Have some class while I am up here. I only expect to see good things when I check back here. Have a good day!

:beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

To let everyone know.....COVER YOUR GUNS UNDER YOUR HOMEOWNERS!

The little bit it cost is worth it. In case of theft, fire, you drop it in the bottom of a lake, etc.

Most homeowners policy's only cover about $1000 on guns. If you own more than a $1000 on guns talk to your insurance agent and get them covered.

To let you know I am an agent and have to deal with these things alot. The best advise is cover them.

I wish you the best of luck.

Chuck


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Mr. Moderator: Here's my 'mea culpa'. While I stand by the argument I presented about the responsibility each of us has toward the perception the public has of hunters and gun owners, where I was wrong was how I presented that argument. I should have been more diplomatic and less abrasive.

Here's what motivated my response to captdave in the first place. Every year around the countryside I notice more 'No Hunting' signs posted. These signs go up not because all hunters are causing problems but just one or two. Unfortunately the actions of those one or two have negative consequences for the overwhelming majority of us who are law-abiding and ethical hunters.

In 1989, we had a tragedy similar to Virginia Tech where a legal gun owner killed 14 female students at a Montreal college. The result of one deranged psychopath has left behind a burden which millions of law-abiding gunowners must contend with -- gun control legislation, mandatory long gun registration and a continual erosion of our rights.

As a journalist for more than 25 years and as an owner or partial owner of several newspapers, I understand acutely how written words can shape attitudes and perceptions and that is the point I was trying to make -- that each of us has a responsibility to enhance the public perception of our hunting and shooting fraternity.

Unfortunately, I made that point very clumsily. There was no need for me to be that confrontational and I'm sorry to have been so indiscreet.

In the meantime, thanks to all and good luck. Saskcoyote


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Saskcoyote

Nicely put. I wish I was as slick with words as you are.  I personally don't hold grudges, and I am sure that captdave will act the same way. Carry on!


----------



## captdave (Apr 19, 2007)

Your right no grudges held.


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

State Farm says their going to cover the stuff but I still haven't seen any money and am still jumping through their hoops. What a hassle...I just want to go hunting again.lol
Like you guys have said it's that no one got hurt that matters.
Thanks for your guys's concern


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Saskcoyote said:


> captdave, your post contains 56 words. The mistakes in capitalization, spelling, punctuation, grammar and so on total 19, better than one mistake per three words. Did you consciously post these mistakes or does your butchery of the English language just come naturally?


 Man, you have a real problem going on in your head. I believe I would be more leary of someone like you having a gun in their hands than someone who doesn't punctuate, spell, or use proper grammar. Is monitoring everyone's spelling, grammar, and punctuation all you have to do? Don't you have a girlfriend or something else you can do?

What the hell does punctuation and grammar have to do with someone breaking the law? I graduated from college with two bachelor degrees in engineering, a grade point average of 3.96 and high honors. It doesn't make me any better than the next guy though. Big deal. Just because someone elses spelling or grammar is not up to your standards doesn't make them any less of a person, a law breaker or a killer. To think so shows how shallow-minded you are.

Lose the ego. And please stay in Canada.
[/quote]


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Saskcoyote already apologized and admitted his mistake. Let it rest!


----------



## captdave (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank You DOGKILLER and others that have emailed me in support. I have tried to correct the mistakes he stated. Yes his response was hurtful, but it also helped me. In response to his reply, I also stated some things in anger I withdrew the next day. If you read them I do apologize. That is not like me. If for any reason you have a problem with anything I have written you can always contact me through the sights message board. I'm always up for tips, and constructive criticism. The subject is the only thing important in the forum, not grammar, that can be discussed in private. Please like FALLGUY said lets move on. :beer:


----------



## tubby (Aug 9, 2006)

English is a screwed-up language. Your, You're, yore, there, they're their, etc. So long as the message is understood, there's no need to criticize. I work with guys who have PhDs. They send emails with horrible grammar, slang and mis-spellings galore yet they are highly regarded and respected by their peers. Heck, they get government grants to do engineering research for NASA and the NSA.

I've always appreciated country/Southern people who speak simply. Stop and listen to a bunch of ******** talking sometime. Notice how efficiently they communicate. Take for example the phrase, "y'all" compared to "you all" or "you guys" or "you people". "Y'all" is only one syllable. The others require two syllables or more. The country/Southern version is at least twice as efficient. It's easier to say, write and hear.

Next time you hear a bunch of ******** talking, stop, listen and learn. :wink:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

tubby said:


> English is a screwed-up language. Your, You're, yore, there, they're their, etc. So long as the message is understood, there's no need to criticize. I work with guys who have PhDs. They send emails with horrible grammar, slang and mis-spellings galore yet they are highly regarded and respected by their peers. Heck, they get government grants to do engineering research for NASA and the NSA.
> 
> I've always appreciated country/Southern people who speak simply. Stop and listen to a bunch of ******** talking sometime. Notice how efficiently they communicate. Take for example the phrase, "y'all" compared to "you all" or "you guys" or "you people". "Y'all" is only one syllable. The others require two syllables or more. The country/Southern version is at least twice as efficient. It's easier to say, write and hear.
> 
> Next time you hear a bunch of ******** talking, stop, listen and learn. :wink:


y'all r rit...


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

What about "momanems". I think I'll go over to momanems for a bite of lunch. Mean's mom and dads. :lol:


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

Did you ever get your toys replaced? Sucks not having the tools one is so used to using. :sniper:


----------

